# Paterson NJ 1/2 gallon script jugs



## epackage (Jun 26, 2021)

Got a couple of bookcases from a guy getting rid of them on Craigslist, screwed them together and now we have this collection of 1/2 gallon Paterson NJ jugs display...

I have a bunch more but this seems to be the best layout for now, more shelves coming.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 27, 2021)

Speechless buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 27, 2021)

epackage said:


> Got a couple of bookcases from a guy getting rid of them on Craigslist, screwed them together and now we have this collection of 1/2 gallon Paterson NJ jugs display...
> 
> I have a bunch more but this seems to be the best layout for now, more shelves coming.
> 
> View attachment 226922View attachment 226922


WOW, HOLY  S___


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 27, 2021)

___, ____ _HIT!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 27, 2021)

epackage said:


> Got a couple of bookcases from a guy getting rid of them on Craigslist, screwed them together and now we have this collection of 1/2 gallon Paterson NJ jugs display...
> 
> I have a bunch more but this seems to be the best layout for now, more shelves coming.
> 
> View attachment 226922View attachment 226922


Get any of these at the Manville show?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Get any of these at the Manville show?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I may have added one or two from that show, I honestly don't remember...


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 28, 2021)

Love the half gallon scripts!  Unfortunately there is only one that I am aware of from the entire state of New Hampshire (my core collection of pottery).  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## American (Jun 30, 2021)

epackage said:


> Got a couple of bookcases from a guy getting rid of them on Craigslist, screwed them together and now we have this collection of 1/2 gallon Paterson NJ jugs display...
> 
> I have a bunch more but this seems to be the best layout for now, more shelves coming.
> 
> View attachment 226922View attachment 226922


That's impressive.  How long did it take to gather all these together?  Looks like a lifetime!


----------



## Palani (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice display great collection.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2021)

American said:


> That's impressive.  How long did it take to gather all these together?  Looks like a lifetime!


I started collecting those in 20011


----------

